# Sucker Fish



## Kawi_T

There he is. Really struggling taking pics of the fish tank.


----------



## Sideburns

reminds me of blood sugar sex magik by RHCP

"blood sugar sucker fish in my dish....."

That's really neat...is it yours?


----------



## bytch_mynickname

I like it. I rarely see my pleco let alone long enough to snap a picture of him.


----------



## Robstar1619

Very nice!..It's a Gibby..right?
I have some pics of my plecos aswell...maybe i shall putt them up!


----------



## guppyman

Nice... I have this fish too..


----------



## cameramike

very nice looking pleco, my guy comes out if i hang around the tank long enough. you say you are having problems what is giving you problems? Glare?


----------



## Kawi_T

cameramike said:


> very nice looking pleco, my guy comes out if i hang around the tank long enough. you say you are having problems what is giving you problems? Glare?


 
I started out with glare problems but that was easy to fix with a generic diffuser.  I have a hard time getting the fish in a nice sharp focus.  When they go on the computer they start looking fuzzy.  And getting the fish to stand still and pose is kinda hard.


----------



## cameramike

not sure what camera your using, but basic rules.
use a tripod follow the fish in the viewfinder, don't look at the fish then look through the camera and try to shoot. follow them then when it seems like the right moment snap. a good trick can be to photograph right when the lights come on, or when you feed, when the lights come on they'll be a bit sluggish and when they feed they'll be by where the food is.


----------

